# Xplor Boatworks X18 Build process



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Hey everyone, I have been meaning to start a thread on here for a while but have been too busy in the shop. For reports on any activity up to this point, please visit my website, www.XplorBoatworks.com Please feel free to forward me over any questions or comments or feel free to give me a call 803-518-5660. I'm going to post the entire process that we have undergone at XBW to create the X18 skiff. Hope you enjoy. Cheers!
-Frankie Marion


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

You can find more info on the X18 on my website, but here are the stats for the skiff:


LOA: 18’4”
Beam: 84”
Transom height: 20”
Draft: 6”
Recommended Power: 50hp-115hp
Fuel Capacity: 25/30 gal
Anglers: 4


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Pulled the hull mold last night and have started final fairing to get ready to shoot our first part on Tuesday.


----------



## Tayloe (Feb 24, 2017)

Word brother......looking good! You know what would look good in that boat..............


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Finally got a shiny version to show off. This is the plug shined up for some quick pics this afternoon. The console plug is built to be trimmed to custom heights for each owner, starting height as shown in this image is 39" tall. The skiff will have 15" of walk space around each side of the console and the dash will fit most 10-12" nav units. The tank on the bow and the platform are not being used in this skiff. As of now, it will have a 25-30 gallon tank in the bow. The visible hook in the transom is lens distortion.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks really good Frankie. gotta bring it down to Charleston once you get it rigged.


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Looks really good Frankie. gotta bring it down to Charleston once you get it rigged.


Absolutely! Ill post on here when its ready, would love to get you out for a ride.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Got any price points to share with the masses? For a center console rigged skiff like you pictured above?

Please pm me if you don't want to post on the forum.


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

the tiller version will start at $18,500 for boat motor and trailer. The Console version cast about $2000 more (includes remote steering add on to the motor). If you would like a full price sheet for any additional options please shoot me a pm or email [email protected].


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Finally got out for a final wettest on the X18 hull. Can't tell you how excited I am about this skiff. It does so many things well. Looking forward to getting on the road with a few of these shortly. Here are a few pics of her running around.


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

a few more..


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

That running pic showing the top deck lip knocking down the water is pretty cool. I guess that proof that the design works.


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

makin moves said:


> That running pic showing the top deck lip knocking down the water is pretty cool. I guess that proof that the design works.


The spray rails are huge but amazing at doing their job!


----------



## Davis Bourne (Jan 30, 2017)

How much does the hull weigh less motor?


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Davis Bourne said:


> How much does the hull weigh less motor?


Shooting for 600-650 lbs. I'll have a proper measurement next week.


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Sitting shot from today.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Spence Island in the background?


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Indoman said:


> Spence Island in the background?


It sure is. Surprisingly, we didn't see any tarpon, permit, bonefish, snook, or redfish...


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Good looking boat. Love your films. "Searching" is fantastic. That opening boat launch scene is very cool.


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Tango1 said:


> Good looking boat. Love your films. "Searching" is fantastic. That opening boat launch scene is very cool.


Thanks! Once we get a few of these skiffs out the door we will be making a lot more films!


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

That's great news. Seems to be a lull in the saltwater/skiff/fly fishing film genre lately. Of course, gratuitous skiff porn scenes make all films better.


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Tango1 said:


> That's great news. Seems to be a lull in the saltwater/skiff/fly fishing film genre lately. Of course, gratuitous skiff porn scenes make all films better.


 Im hoping to do some more adventures this fall. Looking at some glades stuff as well as some more permit action.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Xplor Boatworks said:


> Im hoping to do some more adventures this fall. Looking at some glades stuff as well as some more permit action.


And some Charleston redfish action?


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Of course


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Great looking skiff! Where are you building them?


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Fritz said:


> Great looking skiff! Where are you building them?


Columbia SC


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Here is a short video from today of the skiff being put through some paces.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks solid and congrats on the launch. What kinda speeds are you getting?


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

Bluwave said:


> Looks solid and congrats on the launch. What kinda speeds are you getting?


With the 60, we've seen 38-39 mph. Going to run a 90 on it here in the next week or so. I'll post those speeds here.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Is Harry still involved ?


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

trekker said:


> Is Harry still involved ?


He is not. He helped me build the original skiff for season 2 of xplor project. When we finished shooting I had some design ideas I wanted to do and rebuilt the skiff. I have a ton of respect for Harry and consider him a good friend, but he is not involved with Xplor Boatworks at the moment.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the huge spray rails are kinda wanky looking but seem to work. May become the new norm and we won't even notice them in a few years.


----------



## Xplor Boatworks (May 26, 2017)

devrep said:


> the huge spray rails are kinda wanky looking but seem to work. May become the new norm and we won't even notice them in a few years.


WHen the rub rail goes on you won't notice them. I can assure you they are worth having there..


----------

